# Making Clamps Easier to Use



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It seems that as I get older, my dexterity has gotten worse. This is especially true when I am using my clamps. For some time now, I have been using the clamps from Harbor Freight for two reasons. 1) They are pretty economical, and 2) They have rubber grips that are easy on the hands and provide the needed grip to tighten or loosen the clamp.

Recently, I bought several Bessey clamps when the big box store was liquidating them. I have four of the 6 inch bar clamps and four of the 24 inch clamps. I also have some Craftsman that belonged to my dad. These are well made from the 70's. All of these I have mentioned have the wooden handles that have a lacquer finish. Some are not as big as others and therin lies the problem. I can't get a good grip to tighten them.

I had read somewhere that some folks wrap their clamp handles with tape...maybe hockey stick tape. I am not sure what a hokey stick is but I do know what a golf club is. So I stopped off at a pro shop and asked them for their advice.

Eight bucks later, I was off with a box that had two rolls of tape in it. It looks like gauze or the stuff you can repair drywall cracks with. And it is slightly sticky but not as sticky as a tack cloth.

Take a look at the photos. You will see that I wrapped each handle at least twice in a spiral motion similar to how a leather golf club might be wrapped. Still don't know anything about hockey stick handles. 

The tape is fairly thin and may have added a little to the overall diameter of the handles. But it instantly made it a lot easier to grip the handle and turn it. All of them. Now I am using the 6 inch clamps daily and have been really pleased with the results. So far, the tape hasn't come off. It sorta sticks to itself.

Well, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it! 
Hope you find this little tip useful. Like I said, it wasn't my idea, but it is a good one.

Note: I have no idea what the tape was called. I threw the box away. :-(


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one Mike.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's actually quite a good idea . Especially when your hands are damp from the pop can 

Wish they made the tape in different colours though as green and red kinda clash lol


----------



## Lanfearh (Oct 26, 2013)

Great idea for clamps. I use that tape on my hammer handles to give a better grip and some cushion. The tape I use (probably the same stuff) is for Tennis Racquets and you can buy it at Wal-Mart or any sporting goods store. It's cheap and lasts for several years.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Bicycle handle bar tape, too. More colors and longer rolls, and cheaper.

Nashbar Handlebar Tape - Normal Shipping Ground

use electrical tape at loose end to secure.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What a great idea. My hands are getting more tender as I age as well. I have some Rockler non adhesive tape that would work also. It sticks to itself, gives a decent grip. But the bicycle handlebar tape sounds like very similar stuff. Seems to me that tapes with adhesives eventually get unpleasantly gooey.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Mark, 

I like the reusable quality of the bicycle handle tape.

Also, the last bit in the description, "...or give it a wash when things take a turn for the stinky." ;-)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hockey Grips & Tapes | Sport Chek | Hockey Experts
or...
Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Rubber Dip Coating


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hockey Grips & Tapes | Sport Chek | Hockey Experts
> or...
> Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Rubber Dip Coating


roll of electrical friction tape...
cheaper still...
60 foot to 60 yard long and a variety of widths...
Cloth Friction Tape, Electrical Friction Tape, Friction Tape, Cotton Friction Tape Distributor| Electro Tape Inc


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey Tom what about that rubber dip you always see on wrenches ? Wouldn't get as good a grip I'm guessing though


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all of the feedback. Next time I am at our local Academy sports and outdoors store, I will take a look. Wallyworld also.

I was hoping this thread would generate some interest and good ideas. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey Tom what about that rubber dip you always see on wrenches ? Wouldn't get as good a grip I'm guessing though


I had some of that stuff years ago. I dipped a small adjustable wrench handle in it. It has held up well. 'Course most of the time it has been laying idle in the tool box, but the plastigrip hasn't peeled or chipped off.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> It seems that as I get older, my dexterity has gotten worse. This is especially true when I am using my clamps. For some time now, I have been using the clamps from Harbor Freight for two reasons. 1) They are pretty economical, and 2) They have rubber grips that are easy on the hands and provide the needed grip to tighten or loosen the clamp.
> 
> Recently, I bought several Bessey clamps when the big box store was liquidating them. I have four of the 6 inch bar clamps and four of the 24 inch clamps. I also have some Craftsman that belonged to my dad. These are well made from the 70's. All of these I have mentioned have the wooden handles that have a lacquer finish. Some are not as big as others and therin lies the problem. I can't get a good grip to tighten them.
> 
> ...


This is a great inexpensive fix. I have joint issues with my hands related to the ritis brothers. Needless to say,I have trouble gripping the handles and turning at the same time. I think is a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

RainMan1 said:


> That's actually quite a good idea . Especially when your hands are damp from the pop can
> 
> Wish they made the tape in different colours though as green and red kinda clash lol


That's barley pop, right?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

stanzee said:


> That's barley pop, right?


lol , I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've used the tape that sells at the Horse Land store. Its about 100mm (4") wide and sticks to itself. Multiple colors and costs about $3.00 a roll. Can't remember the length. They use it to wrap the horses lower legs.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Over the years, I've also found that plastic handle dip at automotive stores - it is used to somehow stop car brakes from squealing.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Just another option...*

Mike, another option is electrical splicing tape. I have been using this on tool handles for years and it is not only soft and comfortable on "older hands" it affords a very good non-slip grip. I even have a few layers of it on my wheelbarrow handles. You can find it anywhere they sell electrical supplies like HD or Lowe's. At HD it's $4.95 for a 3/4" x 15' roll of Scotch brand or $2.48 for a 3/4" x 22' roll of 3M.


----------

